# Social skills in a DHEA pill?



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

*Social skills in a pill?*

deleted


----------



## MN92 (Dec 21, 2012)

I've used it before as a workout supp but honestly it didn't do anything for me. Maybe gave me benefits with the work out process but not at all with social anxiety. After getting it, I thought hey this might help me in 2 ways but it didn't do much


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

DHEA is a wonderful suppliment -- for older people. Levels of DHEA start declining in the body after age 30. It's a hormone, so it must be used with caution. It can cause side effects like hair loss and they say it might even increase the risk of some cancers. I'm old, so I have used it (for other reasons) I can't say it did anything for my SA. It's also recommended to use a few days on, a few days off dosing and not take it steady for long periods of time. You can have your levels of DHEA checked via blood test. As always, it's safer to do a lot of research before taking anything, or check with your doctor.


----------

